# Onboard Grafik und Grafikkarte vertragen sich nicht



## HeaDHunteR (29. Januar 2012)

nAbend..

Also, mein Dad hatte meinen alten PC vor paar Wochen bekommen und wollte auch wie ich 2 Monitore anschließen können.
Also ok, neue Grafikkarte besorgt (nvidia geforce 210). So dann hab ich nochma 1x 1GB Ram besorgt. (DDR-Ram)

So es Problem is nun, das anstatt den 2GB ram nur 1500Gb anfangs zur Verfügung waren. Inzwischen hab ichs im Bios so umgestellt, dass man 1900mb Ram hat und 128MB Shader Memory hat.
ABER... der pc is seit dem einbau der grafikkarte sau lahm geworden...

Ich dachte das es vllt. an de onboard grafik liegen könnte. Nur mein größtes Problem is, ich weiß net wie ich se abschalten kann..
Hab 4 Std. dran gehockt und es komplette bios durchsucht und das alles aber ohne erfolg..

Mainboard: ASUS P5RD1

hier der link zum dem alten PC:;
http://www.billigdrucker.de/pc-komplettpaket-hyrican-rumba-bei-plus_8893.html

Is zwa schon n ziemlich alter PC, aber er macht immerhin noch sein dienst!^^

Achja, wegen dem RAM. Sind 2x 1GB. Beide 400Mhz. Nur beide sind von verschiedenen Firmen...  Macht des vllt. was aus?

Liebe Grüße HeaDHunteR


edit: Sry, hab vergessen den Themennamen zu ändern -.-


----------



## kalterjava (29. Januar 2012)

Hi,

i.d.R. deaktiviert sich die on-board-Grafik, sobald eine richtige Grafikkarte eingesetzt wurde.

Hast du die aktuellen Treiber von der Nvidia  Grafikkarte heruntergeladen und installiert. Sind es auch die richtigen Treiber? Hast du DirectX installiert?

Hast du evtl. die falsche Auflösung oder Bittiefe in den Grafikeinstellungen gewählt? Stichwort, was läuft auf dem PC für ein Betriebssystem. Ich denke Win XP Prof. oder?

Was ist da für eine Grafikkarte eingetragen, wenn du ins Anzeigen-Menü gehst?
Schon einmal den Gerätemanageer aufgerufen? Gibt es dort ein gelbes Ausrufezeichen?

Viele Grüße


----------



## HeaDHunteR (7. Februar 2012)

Moin,

bin etwas spät dran..^^

Also, es läuft nun soweit alles. im BIOS war bissel was umgestellt und hier und bla.
Denke ma das Onboard immernoch aktiv is, aber macht nix.

Was nu los is, is das es Netzteil n bissel lauter als vorher is und de Rechner langsamer is als vorher...

Muss ja nit zwingend an de Graka liegen.

Ich mein der Rechner is 4 Jahre alt und jo...^^

Naja, hauptsache es läuft erstma alles.

gruß
HeaDHunteR


----------



## Zinken (9. Februar 2012)

> Muss ja nit zwingend an de Graka liegen.


Kann aber. Nvidia schreibt zur Geforce 210: 





> Erforderliche Mindestsystemleistung (W) 	300


http://www.nvidia.de/object/product_geforce_210_de.html


----------



## HeaDHunteR (22. Februar 2012)

Moin,

es Netzteil is ja en 300W Netzteil..

Nur ob es die Leistung auch wirklich erbringt, weiß ich nicht.

Der PC is nu seit knapp 4 Wochen so im Einsatz.
Manchma spinnt er en bissl und braucht unten in de Leiste ziemlich lange, wenn man auf den Pfeil zum auf- und zuklappen drückt..

lg
HeaDHunteR


----------

